

Anatomy of a zero knowledge web application - jhuckestein
https://www.clipperz.com/blog/2007/08/24/anatomy_zero_knowledge_web_application/

======
jhuckestein
Does anyone have any experience building zero knowledge web applications that
are more complicated than a password manager? Does this extend to apps in
which people interact? If so, it should be possible to implement this for
full-stack JavaScript framework such as meteor.

